# Millers Diesel Additives



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Have an Audi A2 that seems to be smoking/sooting a lot.

Car is mainly used around town, often not getting up to full temperature. Mainly supermarket fuels.

Has anyone tried Millers Diesel Additives ?

TM


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi, as company buyer for a chain of motorfactors we stock and supply a wide range of lotions and potions from the likes of Wynns, Millers, STP, Carlube etc etc 

There is clearly a market for the stuff, driven by the Trade, to add to vehicles, both petrol and diesel - and it appears the stuff works as well.

I use the Miller Ecomax in my car and MH, but as it doesn't cost me very much I'm not really a reliable witness for its efficacy :wink: 

however, I can vouch that a lot of pre-MOT testing often incorporates one version or other to lower emissions to enable a pass to be recorded

So in answer to your question I'd suggest you try a double dose for the first tankful - and give the car a good ragging to clean up the motor.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As above,we used to put addative into a quarter full tank,give it a blast up the local Dual carr/M/way,then refill. Once owned a 2.8 Frontera,an awesome tool,that smoked like a one'r,prior to going to Germany,had a full service and again asked for a check on the smoke,was told it was spot on,but a good "thrash" might cure it,coming onto an Autobahn off a slip road,i had to adjust my speed,well above normal,(I paid the repair bills),to this day,i can see the whole area behind me disappear into a black cloud,then it cleared,and it never smoked again,result.
Gearjammer


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

It might be worth just taking it for an 'Italian tune-up'. Go for a decent drive to get it up to proper working temperature then rev it up to over 4000 revs a few times - does wonders for cleaning the injectors. And, for my money, its worth putting in quality fuel - I always use Shell in my motors. Some say different, but I don't believe that supermarket fuel has the same quality additives. 

It sounds like you'll have to do something before you'd get it through an MOT


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmm mixed theories on additives.

Does the A2 have the DFP, if so take it down a suitable road and run it higher up in the rev range in a lower gear (once warmed up). Most people do this, even Audi suggest so(indirectly I must say) as this trigger a 'regen' of the DPF unit on the exhaust system.

(Ref. Autocar had a letter concerning Audi TDI owners in Jersey having problems with DPF units as they are typically triggered to 'regen' on consistent speed runs of over 35-40MPH - in Jersey roads are not long enough and few/none have limits over 30MPH).

If not I'd do that anyway, along with a good service.

Avoid running super market fuels in future (or constantly) and run a tank of two of V-Power from shell from time to time.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

hblewett said:


> It might be worth just taking it for an 'Italian tune-up'. Go for a decent drive to get it up to proper working temperature then rev it up to over 4000 revs a few times - does wonders for cleaning the injectors. And, for my money, its worth putting in quality fuel - I always use Shell in my motors. Some say different, but I don't believe that supermarket fuel has the same quality additives.
> 
> It sounds like you'll have to do something before you'd get it through an MOT


Seconded a while ago I was in my local garage and someone was bleating to the owner about the lumpiness, miss-firing and general out of sorts running of his car.

Mike just said "Do you get your fuel from Tesco?"

The driver looked surprised and said "Yes - how did you guess that?" Mike just looked at me and grinned, then said to the driver "Just a lucky guess".

First try a couple of tankfuls of Shell V-Power diesel, then stick to decent stuff after that. Regular Shell is rarely, if ever, dearer than the supermarket diesel - you can check that @ www.petrolprices.com - if Shell should be any dearer, it is certainly less per litre dearer than adding Millers or any other additive.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks for the reply folks, as I guessed.

Will do the V power and Italian tune up.

Audi does have a catalyst but no DPF, only a Euro III Engine.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi TM.
Our Citroen ZX Vocane 1.9L turbo is mostly used by my wife and on the odd occasions I drive it I see smoke.
I queried this with Citroen and they said 'soot on the turbo blades'. Give it a good run.
It's exactly the same 16 years later with 108,000 miles on it. My wife drives it slowly around town and I give it high revs in third to clean it out.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Car*



raynipper said:


> Hi TM.
> Our Citroen ZX Vocane 1.9L turbo is mostly used by my wife and on the odd occasions I drive it I see smoke.
> I queried this with Citroen and they said 'soot on the turbo blades'. Give it a good run.
> It's exactly the same 16 years later with 108,000 miles on it. My wife drives it slowly around town and I give it high revs in third to clean it out.
> ...


Thanks Ray,

Is the Sun Shining with you today and is the French Fuel problem sorted?

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Car*



teemyob said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TM.
> ...


Yep an yep TM.

April showers this morning but sunny now at lunch time. Don't think it will last though.

No fuel problems as of last Tuesday. All fuel stations deserted as everyone had crept around all the previous week topping up and now it's freely available they are all full up.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Smoke*

Well just an update.

I did buy the Millers, gave it a double dose.
I also bought some regular shell
I told Mrs. TM to do 60-70 in 3rd and 4th gear rather than 5th.

Now barely a whisp of smoke.

Will pop some millers in eah time we use Tesco Fuel.

Thanks for the replies.

TM


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*millars*

 hi have used millers in my fiat hobby for two years, after three tanks of fuel i put half the amount in, the engine is smother running and seems to be better on fuel kenny


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can someone (anyone) please explain to me why, if all these additives (Diesel and Petrol) are as good as they claim to be the fuel suppliers have either not bought the additive company up or do not add them to their products as a matter of course??

More importantly come up with scientific PROOF that they do what is claimed??

All these claims for "Super" fuels seem to be lacking on verifiable proof don't they ?? (yes I know loads of people on here reckon they are good but where is the irrefutable SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE???)


I seem to remember a saying from my childhood, now what was it?? 

Oh yes "A fool and his money are soon parted" thats the one :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Part*



Mrplodd said:


> Can someone (anyone) please explain to me why, if all these additives (Diesel and Petrol) are as good as they claim to be the fuel suppliers have either not bought the additive company up or do not add them to their products as a matter of course??
> 
> More importantly come up with scientific PROOF that they do what is claimed??
> 
> ...


I can't back it up either, because I chose to do three of the Suggestions all at once!

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

After many years of motoring I am a great believer in the

"Rag the a*** off it every now and again" school of thought. (petrol or Diesel)

Dont forget that on a flat bit of road you CANNOT over-rev a diesel engine of any vintage, they are all governed to stop them self destructing) 

So just floor it and keep it there for 20 - 30 seconds. its noisey but will not do any harm but ONLY do it with a warm engine and one you that you know has had the timing belt changed (if necessary)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I think part of the reason why the additives aren't already in is down to cost and perhaps why supermarket fuel tends to be cheaper than the branded stuff, and maybe also why there tend to be more concerns about poor running using supermarket fuels? 

Most of these additives cost around 2.5p/5p per ml and can be used at a concentration of 1 or 2 ml per litre or more - in other words adding £10-15 per fill-up. I reckon we all keep an eye open for 'cheap' fuel, and so here's the trade-off between what's cheap and what's quality.

I'll keep using supermarkets (and the cash back points) and additives now and again.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just purchased a litre of motorcycle 2 stroke engine oil to use as an additive. 300 ml in 70 litres of fuel is the recommended dose. This is to replace the lubricant which has been taken away from diesel fuel.

A number of people swear by it, anyone else do this?

ps it is not off topic as it is an additive.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I think its already been covered but I agree, take it for a good thrash up the motorway when the old bill are not around! Blow the cobwebs out!

C.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

747 said:


> I have just purchased a litre of motorcycle 2 stroke engine oil to use as an additive. 300 ml in 70 litres of fuel is the recommended dose. This is to replace the lubricant which has been taken away from diesel fuel.
> 
> A number of people swear by it, anyone else do this?
> 
> ps it is not off topic as it is an additive.


never heard of this before, where did you get the recommendation from ? Is it good for common rail as well?


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Take the car out for a good drive when fully warmed up use low gear about third & high revs and give it a good burn I do this prior to all my MOTs never had a fail on emissions yet.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

never heard of this before, where did you get the recommendation from ? Is it good for common rail as well?[/quote]

A few people on various forums have said they use it and one of them pointed me to a website about it (sorry, I did not keep the details).

I have a 2.8 JTD and it is suitable for it. My van stood for a long time in the dealers before I bought it. After one year of using nothing but Shell standard fuel, it is definitely running smoother. The engine has to work hard on a big heavy van, so I am willing to try various remedies to look after it.

There have been a number of comments about ragging an engine. Basically I agree with it in certain circumstances. The same end can be reached with a good fast (but legal) run on the motorway. If a diesel engined vehicle is carrying a load, the engine works harder and it should not suffer like an empty lightweight diesel car used on short runs.

As for supermarket fuel, avoid it.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Well just to add my threepennyworth..

Used additives in Peugot 306 TDI but didn't make much difference. Followed similar subject on another forum which seemed to suggest supermarket fuel, whilst conforming to specification, is cheap because of the lack of additives. So decided to experiment and ran the tank right down before filling with (expensive) Shell Vpower. Very noticeable difference - smoking much reduced, runs quieter and smoother and fuel consumption improved by around 10%. Considering I paid approx 8% more for the good stuff I reckon I'm on a winner here.

So now going to try it with M/H - I thought gradually worsening fuel consumption was down to the wife trying to exceed the MAUW limits!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got 2.8JTD and it's not had many miles in 7 years, only 13,500 and I've done 2000+ in 3 months, so it's gonna get used, and I don't hang about. And it'll drag a bike trailer as well. Perhaps it could do with some proper fuel as well as a treat tomorrow :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*addatives*

Thanks for the replies.

As for 2 Stoke, I tried the Fully synthetic and it made no difference. That said, I only did it twice. Now use it for Petrol Garden tools and that is where I have noticed how much better they run, less smoke they produce and stall less.

I am trying Shells new FuelSaver Petrol in a couple of cars I have, a Honda Vamos and a Toyota Previa. So far the Previa seems to be returning around 10% better MPG. But will do 2 or 3 more tanks before I can be sure.

TM


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

You don't want the fully synthetic two stroke, the cheapest semi synthetic that you can find is ideal.

I've been using it in my Laguna 2.2 dci turbo, which used to smoke really badly when the turbo cut in. I gave it a heavy first dose (5%?) and it really smoked for a couple of days! I now always add 2% semi synthetic 2 stroke to it and it's totally clean now.

I use it in the Hymer too (Merc engine) but can't say I've really noticed a difference with that, I will continue adding it though.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

One of my suppliers manufactures and packs fuel additives for several companies abroad £200 net profit on each pallet load.

Unbeleivably most of it goes to the middle east.
50 pallets a time.

Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

747 wrote-- 
"As for supermarket fuel, avoid it." 

I have always used Sainsbury's fuel and have never experienced any problems. I have read comments from many sources, including tanker drivers, and there does not seem to be an overall consensus on using, or not using supermarket fuel.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have lost count on the number of diesel vehicles that I have owned.
In excess of 20 anyway. The last 8 vans have had 150k miles on clock when traded in.

No special treatment, no additives 
Just drive them well, short journeys and lots of start stop driving is not really good for them

read this
http://www.helium.com/debates/140812-are-oil-and-fuel-additives-good-for-your-engine/side_by_side

Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all,

When I suggested using 2 stroke engine oil, it was not for the purpose of boosting performance at all.

There is a school of thought that says adding a bit of lubricant to diesel is better (long term) for the engine as some lubricating quality has been removed in the last few years.

Given the cost of replacing an injector pump and possibly injectors, I personally think that a drop of oil every so often can do no harm and possibly do long term good.

If you have an older van with a diesel engine, you can put cooking oil in the fuel tank and it will happily run all day (not in these temperatures it won`t). The common rail diesels are totally different.

Hi rowley, 

Maybe supermarket fuel is just as good and I have got it wrong. Too many people have pointed the finger at it though. It is academic to me anyway as I can get Shell at a lower price than the supermarkets charge.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I thought the two stroke oil was to replace the sulphur that used to be naturally in as a lube for the injector pump etc? But if nothing had been added to the fuel at the time for lubricating instead then no older diesels would still be working surely?!

Anyone know what two sroke oil would do to a campers diesel fired night heater?

A 200tdi Landy I had ran entirely on Tesco fuel until the solenoid to turn the fuel off to stop it gummed up 

I also ran an R32 Golf on Shell VPower is it? Every few tanks I'd put normal stuff in instead if a Shell garage wasn't available when needed. The extra mpg from the "posh" fuel exactly corresponded to the extra cost of it, so if its cleaning as it goes then well worth it 

Jason


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I started adding 100ml of old 2 stroke oil to a tank in my mechanical 2.8L Fiat about a year ago.
The only thing I notice is it's smoother running. Not quite the old cement mixer sound as before. It fairly sings in 5th. gear now.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Additives*

The one thing to watch with VPower, Ultimate etc is the extra cost. Whilst some garages may sell it 5-10p a litre more than standard. Some Charge much more, so shop around.

On the continent, I usually find the extra cost is often only 3-5 cents.

TM<


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Additives*



teemyob said:


> The one thing to watch with VPower, Ultimate etc is the extra cost. Whilst some garages may sell it 5-10p a litre more than standard. Some Charge much more, so shop around.
> 
> On the continent, I usually find the extra cost is often only 3-5 cents.
> 
> TM<


Have you never heard of "Rip off Britain". 

It is the only area in which we are world leaders. 8O

There is an interesting story in todays Daily Express about the movement to get out of the EU. I would prefer a movement to get out of being ripped off by the Power companies, the Government taxes on fuel and profiteers in general.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

moby56 said:


> Take the car out for a good drive when fully warmed up use low gear about third & high revs and give it a good burn I do this prior to all my MOTs never had a fail on emissions yet.


Yes - completely agree. Mine was high on emissions and had to go through the dreaded three runs at max revs to pass. The tester said "next time you have an MOT, drive it, warmed up, at decently high revs and we won't have to rag the engine with no load on it when we test it."


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Additives*



teemyob said:


> The one thing to watch with VPower, Ultimate etc is the extra cost. Whilst some garages may sell it 5-10p a litre more than standard. Some Charge much more, so shop around.
> 
> On the continent, I usually find the extra cost is often only 3-5 cents.
> 
> TM<


Nice if you can get it at that low premium..... as you say, there is a big variance. The superfuels really only benefit the more tuned engines; with lower output motors it may or may not feel better. I did a 3000 mile trial with BP Ultimate diesel on a remapped engine and found that whilst it felt smoother, it gave slightly (0.2 mpg) worse consumption. Never got it on a dyno to see what difference it really made but the only dyno that matters is the seat of the pants. If it feels better, then it IS better!!


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Additives*



duxdeluxe said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing to watch with VPower, Ultimate etc is the extra cost. Whilst some garages may sell it 5-10p a litre more than standard. Some Charge much more, so shop around.
> ...


Well fortunately with diesel theres a different affect. Since its compression based.

Not sure what marketing they use on the BP stuff but V-Power is partly GTL so its lower in density so in some cases your using more anyway.

Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Autocamp (Oct 25, 2010)

Had good results with most stuff


----------

